# Living in Yorkshire



## reemaprabhakar (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I would like your views on West Yorkshire as a place to live and work.

My husband's been offered a job in Halifax, Yorkshire and we're wondering if it's a good place to relocate. We are currently in Bedfordshire and enjoy the proximity to London. 

I Know Bradford and Leeds are the closest towns and we're contemplating if we should consider living there with my husband commuting daily. He would be using public transport as he doesn't drive. Any idea how well connected the area is? 

Also from the perspective that I will need to find a job once we relocate, living in the city seems like a better idea. Any idea of the commercial landscape in York...which companies are based there, etc. I have an MS in Marcom so will be looking at junior level marketing jobs. 

Cheers
Reema


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Reema

Welcome to the forum.
I can't answer your questions but I am sure someone who can will be along soon

Maiden


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

reemaprabhakar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like your views on West Yorkshire as a place to live and work.
> 
> ...


Halifax is a former Yorkshire mill town but textile industry has largely disappeared. It is, like nearby Bradford, quite a cheap place to live and your money goes further than in Bedfordshire. It has pockets of poverty and deprivation, with general lack of jobs, but as a place to live the surrounding countryside is pleasant and easy to get to more scenic areas like the Yorkshire Dales to the north and the Peak District to the south. Nearby Bradford provides big-city amenities like large stores, entertainment, large supermarkets and shopping centres, while the large Asian community provides one of the cheapest - and best - curries! Leeds is the regional centre and has a vibrant centre with lots of redevelopment. It has a notable concentration of good restaurants and shops.

Halifax and Leeds are connected by a regional rail link that goes from the West Coast (Blackpool, Liverpool) through Halifax, Leeds and York to Newcastle. There are frequent trains. Also links to Manchester are good. There are also buses, but are slower and subject to traffic delays.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hull Elland Halifax may the good Lord preserve us. A historical saying relating to coins and the gibbet

I hail from West Yorkshire, Halifax is quite a pleasant town, you should go for a visit, personally I would prefer Halifax to Bradford. However you will find a huge difference from Bedfordshire where I have also lived,

Hepa


----------



## reemaprabhakar (Jul 21, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Hull Elland Halifax may the good Lord preserve us. A historical saying relating to coins and the gibbet
> 
> I hail from West Yorkshire, Halifax is quite a pleasant town, you should go for a visit, personally I would prefer Halifax to Bradford. However you will find a huge difference from Bedfordshire where I have also lived,
> 
> Hepa




Hi there,

My husband plans to pay a visit sometime soon and if things proceed, I will probably make a trip myself.

It's nice to hear from someone who has lived in both places. How is it different from Beds? besides the weather of course 

I live in Dunstable currently so I'm used to the small town life but finding work becomes quite tough. I used to travel to London and it wasn't easy especially in winter. 

How is the job market up there? It's probably a silly q to ask in the current scenario, but I'm assuming people from Halifax travel to nearby towns for work. 

Any suggestions on good localities to live in?

cheers
reema


----------



## reemaprabhakar (Jul 21, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Halifax is a former Yorkshire mill town but textile industry has largely disappeared. It is, like nearby Bradford, quite a cheap place to live and your money goes further than in Bedfordshire. It has pockets of poverty and deprivation, with general lack of jobs, but as a place to live the surrounding countryside is pleasant and easy to get to more scenic areas like the Yorkshire Dales to the north and the Peak District to the south. Nearby Bradford provides big-city amenities like large stores, entertainment, large supermarkets and shopping centres, while the large Asian community provides one of the cheapest - and best - curries! Leeds is the regional centre and has a vibrant centre with lots of redevelopment. It has a notable concentration of good restaurants and shops.
> 
> Halifax and Leeds are connected by a regional rail link that goes from the West Coast (Blackpool, Liverpool) through Halifax, Leeds and York to Newcastle. There are frequent trains. Also links to Manchester are good. There are also buses, but are slower and subject to traffic delays.



Thank you for your reply. I am looking forward to exploring the surrounding area. Hopefully it'll keep me occupied when I'm not job hunting.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I also lived in Toddington, Stopsley and Luton. When I lived in Yorkshire I mainly lived in the Huddersfield and Holmfirth areas.

Yorkshire was far wetter than Bedfordshire, Yorkshire is very hilly whereas Bedfordshire is flat. The cost of living in Bedfordshire is more expensive than West Yorkshire, especially housing. I found the people in Yorkshire to be more approachable and friendlier, the people in Bedfordshire can be rather reserved. 

Manchester and Leeds are both huge commercial centres and relatively close by with good rail links. Surprisingly people even commute to London. The Calder Valley also had businesses but how well they are doing in the present economic climate I would not know, having moved to one of the Canary Islands some time ago.

I notice you fly the flag of India, there are also a large Asian population in West Yorkshire, mainly Moslem from Pakistan but also Indians of all religions

Jobs can be difficult anywhere, but having said that two of my children live in West Yorkshire one manages a restaurant the other works in the operating theatre of a large hospital in Leeds, all depends on skills and abilities, yours are impressive.

For localities in the Halfax area try the surrounding small towns, Brighouse, Luddendenfoot, Sowerby Bridge, Ripponden, Hebden Bridge, Greetland, Barkisland, *avoid* Mixenden and anywhere else that has sprawling council estates. However if you do not drive this may restrict your choice.

Regards to Bedfordshire, especially Leighton Buzzard and Eaton Bray, some of my ancestors originate from that area,

Hepa


----------

